# good morning from EGYPT, portraits by me



## Marwa (Mar 10, 2016)

hello it just try to be perfect , hope u like my try


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

These are wonderful Marwa!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I love the colors of the last one welcome to the forums


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice work Marwa.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These portraits are really good Marwa. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow @Marwa , you really know how to capture an expression. These are wonderful. 

Welcome!! :biggrin:


----------

